# Waxoil removal



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Whats the best way to remove this I dont have a steam cleaner I have a Karcher power washer though. The wax is black on a 15 year old Golf


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Waxoyl uses white spirit as the 'carrier' if I remember correctly. This evaporates leaving the waxy protection behind.

If it is Waxoyl then white spirit will also soften and remove it.

Alan W


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

waxoil uses white spirit to 'creep' into the surface area to allow it to bond properly! 
a pressure washer at close range will remove it, although have to say if its on a 15 yr old golf and there are no signs of chassis rust etc i would be tempted to leave it there as its obviously working! 
the old 'aint broke dont fix it' rings a bell!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Blow gun? Be careful if you use a blow torch, fuel lines etc don't mix well.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Petrol?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr Concours said:


> Petrol?


Petrol and a rag so how spray it on brush it on whats the best way


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Spray it onto the area so it has some dwell time.

Them get wiping.

It will take a while.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Kerosene and a toothbrush if you're feeling macho lol


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Good question! I want to do this on the engine bay of my Mk2 Valver, the leaking black waxoyl spoils an otherwise nice and clean engine bay....

Cheers,

steve.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

A can of Brake cleaner works wonders and it evaporates to so no mess


----------

